# RTG and friends. Update with Ray feeding.



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Finally got around to putting in my fish after cycling for 2 months.

Don't know how to embed...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank, very clean. Are you not worried though that the flagtail will suck on the rays disk?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

the rays been with the ray for almost a year now and no issues so far... hopefully it will stay that way. =)


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

what size tank is that? Makes the fish look so small!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!! I want your tank!!!!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice RTG, i see some scales almost crossing already 5th level is done...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here fix it for ya


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks king-el. How do you do that?


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Great tank! No signs of algae at all too!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks kenta! wheres your tank? drool....


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a feeding video.

She's hungry!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice ray!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I still want that flagtail!!!


----------

